# Escambia River Steel Plate Challenge



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

All,
Shoot at Escambia River Gun Club, formerly known as Escambia River Muzzle Loaders.

Please contact me with questions at 850-207-0366 or [email protected]

Jeff Clites


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

what age is considered youth handgun?


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Good question, I remember that we talked about that but not the age. Will check and get back to you as to what are the ages for the youth.


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok thanks! The only reason I ask, is just wondering if I would be considered youth or not, being 19, since I cannot buy a handgun or ammo from a store.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

(H H) help me if Im wrong, He can do the shoot if with a parent or have written permission an a sponser of age that is of age. Its been awhile since Ive had yo ask that question. olecarver


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

At 19, you'd be shooting with adults as you could be in or served in the military. 

Have to double check but understanding is that you can have a handgun, especially at a shooting event, at 19. Just cannot buy a handgun or handgun ammo or have a concealed carry license at that age. There are groups working to change that because if you can be in the military, you should be able to have a handgun.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

helo_hunter said:


> At 19, you'd be shooting with adulys as you could be in or served in the military.
> 
> Have to double check but understanding is that you can have a handgun, especially at a shooting event, at 19. Just cannot buy a handgun or handgun ammo or have a concealed carry license at that age. There are groups working to change that because if you can be in the military, you should be able to have a handgun.


At 18, you can own and have a handgun in your possesion. Just can't buy it from an FFL or buy ammo for it either. Dumbest thing I have ever heard. You can join the military and be given a service weapon, but you cannot purchase your own. Dumb, dumb, dumb.

FL did recently change the CCW permit to allow active duty to apply and obtain your permit at 18 as well. But they did not change the rules about purchasing a handgun. So basically it leaves you to obtain a handgun from a private person or family member etc... When I turned 18, I was given a handgun by my father.


----------

